# egg question



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

hello,
long time ,no post







. Well, after, two moves in a month and a change of substrate, my shoal of reds decided to spawn again. I used to have them on a bed of natural-like river rock, but have recently switched to garnet sand. Garnet sand is a very fine deep maroon colored sand. It is awesome for hygenic purposes. Anyways, I woke up this morning to two, fresh nests full of eggs. The eggs are totaly covered in the sand. I was wondering if this would have an adverse affect on their hatching or not. I'm assuming it wont, as in their native rivers often have sandy and muddy floors.....Any input or expieirnce?....I dont have anything properly cyled as of yet to transfer them to, but I was thinking of taking them to work with me tommorrow cuz I work at an lfs here in portland and dumping them in one of the tanks i have cycled......oh yeh, this lfs I work at....I have plumbed about 100-125 tanks from the ground up myself.....If I have my way, I'll be filling 3 or 4 with caribe, reds, and hopefully a rhom or two...
cheers,
Ron


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Ron ... I haven't been to the board in a while myself ... but to answer your question ... sand really won't affect the hatch too much. The problem I've had in the past is seeing the eggs, trying to take out eggs and or frys. Other problems with fine sand or extra large gravel is the fry getting stuck.


----------

